# succéder à



## wildcat

Me gustaría saber si esta traducción está bien: 

A lún des plus grands orateurs qui honorent l'anglaterre, succédait donc ce Philias Fogg. 

A uno de los mas grandes oradores que honran Inglaterra, sucedido luego es Philias Fogg. 

Gracias por su colaboración.


----------



## Domtom

Arriba de esta página tienes que escribir "succéder" y hacer clic en el "Search" que hay junto a "Español-Français". Se te abre una página, en ella pincha en "conjugar". Con la tabla de "succéder", busca a qué tiempo corresponde _succédait _, y traduce en consecuencia. También objeto sobre tu interpretación de "ce", busca en el mismo diccionario (o sea, arriba de esta página que tienes en pantalla).


----------



## wildcat

Gracias, tan coloborador.


----------



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

Nunca voy a entender por qué me cuesta tanto entender *substituer à* y *succéder à*  .

Cada vez que me enfrento con estas formas tengo que leerlas cuidadosamente para saber qué es lo que reemplaza a qué.

*Substituer à* ya lo tenía dominado, pero de golpe tropiezo con *succéder à* y el castillo de naipes se me viene abajo  .

Se trata de un texto de Benjamin Constant, de 1804, pero la forma se sigue usando en nuestros días:

"Elle fait succéder à de nobles entreprises de nobles loisirs."

¿Qué reemplaza a qué?

¿Los nobles placeres reemplazan a las nobles empresas?

¿O las nobles empresas reemplazan a los nobles placeres?


----------



## swift

Hola Totor:

No te preocupés, no sos el único a quien estos verbos hacen tropezar. A mí particularmente me costó un mundo asimilar que lo correcto es "se sont succédé", por ejemplo.

Tal vez permutando los complementos te quede más claro: Elle fait succéder de nobles loisirs à de nobles entreprises.

Saludos,


J.


----------



## totor

swift said:


> Tal vez permutando los complementos te quede más claro: Elle fait succéder de nobles loisirs à de nobles entreprises.



¡Ah, claro! ¡Así es fácil!

Mi regla casera es que el complemento que se reemplaza es el que no tiene la preposición

¡Pero aquí no sólo permutás los complementos, sino que suprimís una preposición!

¿Y qué pasó con la "à"?

Porque con exactamente el mismo criterio podés decir:

Elle fait succéder de nobles entreprises à de nobles loisirs.


----------



## Paquita

El problema es que te confundes la preposición "de" con el artículo indefinido "des" que, puesto delante de un adjetivo se apocopa en "de": *de* nobles moisirs = *des *loisirs nobles

Es como si tuvieras en singular "un  loisir noble" = od

Entonces
"Elle fait succéder *à une* noble entreprise (à + complemento oi) *un* noble loisir = od." 
o al revés para complacerle a Swift:
"Elle fait succéder * un* noble loisir *à une* noble entreprise= el ocio/placer sustituye a la empresa = hace que un noble placer suceda a una noble empresa

¿Está claro ahora?


----------



## totor

Ante todo, acabo de darme cuenta de que con toda mi confusión me equivoqué en mi post anterior:



totor said:


> ¡Pero aquí no sólo permutás los complementos, sino que suprimís una preposición!


 
En verdad, tendría que suprimir mi post anterior porque esa proposición faltante la inventé yo.

Constant dice:



totor said:


> "Elle fait succéder à de nobles entreprises de nobles loisirs."


 
 Esa preposición nunca estuvo en ningún lado, así que pido disculpas.

Lo que tú dices, Paquita, me aclara mucho, por cierto:



Paquit& said:


> El problema es que te confundes la preposición "de" con el artículo indefinido "des" que, puesto delante de un adjetivo se apocopa en "de": *de* nobles loisirs = *des *loisirs nobles



Pero me confunde esto:



Paquit& said:


> "Elle fait succéder * un* noble loisir *à une* noble entreprise= el ocio/placer sustituye a la empresa = hace que un noble placer suceda a una noble empresa



Tal como yo entiendo la oración de la manera en que tú la has puesto, la traducción tendría que ser:

Ella reemplaza un noble placer por una noble empresa, o sea, que la empresa se pone en el lugar del placer, y el mismo sentido le encuentro a la frase tal como la puso Swift:



swift said:


> Elle fait succéder de nobles loisirs à de nobles entreprises.



¿Estaremos diciendo lo mismo, y yo no me doy cuenta?


----------



## jprr

totor said:


> ...
> Nunca voy a entender por qué me cuesta tanto entender *substituer à* y *succéder à*  .
> ...
> *¿Qué reemplaza a qué?*


Bonjour totor,
Il me semble que ta difficulté vient de la question que tu poses; ou de la façon dont tu la poses.
succéder n'implique _pas strictement un remplacement_. *C'est chronologique*: un roi succède au roi défunt.
En cas de coup d'état le nouveau pouvoir se substitue à l'ancien - il prend la place.
le loisir succède au travail... il ne le remplace pas.
l'édulcorant se subsitue au sucre, il prend la place - il n'y a pas de sucre.
En espérant que cela t'éclaire.


----------



## totor

Mes chers Paquita, Martine et Jean-Pierre,

je vous sais gré d'avoir éclairé un peu ma lanterne, mais je dois me rendre coupable d'un gros défaut: n'avoir pas mis un peu plus de contexte  .

Je croyais que dans ce cas-ci ce n'était pas nécessaire, mais je vois que toujours il le faut.

Donc, voilà:

"No reproduciremos aquí declamaciones mil veces repetidas contra la guerra. Varios filósofos, llevados por el amor a la humanidad, en loables exageraciones, sólo han encarado la guerra bajo sus aspectos desventajosos. De buena gana vamos a reconocer sus ventajas.
La guerra misma no es un mal. Ella está en la naturaleza del hombre. Favorece el desarrollo de sus más bellas y de sus más grandes facultades. Le abre un tesoro de goces preciosos. A ella le debe el instituirse como el protector de los objetos queridos de sus afectos. El hombre se coloca con delicia entre ellos y los peligros. Se forma en la grandeza del alma, la habilidad, la sangre fría, el coraje, el desprecio de la muerte, sin el cual jamás podrá saber si no cometerá todas las cobardías que se exijan de él. La guerra le enseña devociones heroicas y le hace contraer amistades sublimes. Lo une con lazos más estrechos a sus compañeros de armas. Da un cuerpo a su patria, para que la defienda. *Hace que nobles empresas sean reemplazadas por nobles placeres.* Las épocas demasiado extensas de paz envilecen a los pueblos y los preparan para la servidumbre."

Ne croyez-vous pas que dans ce cas ce serait mieux de mettre *Hace que** nobles placeres** sean reemplazados por** nobles empresas* ?

Ou bien, pour rester dans la question chronologique, *Hace que nobles empresas sucedan a nobles placeres* ?

(Et bien sûr, je vous demande pardon de vous faire travailler le double.)


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
Le texte
Hace que *a *nobles empresas sucedan nobles placeres

Hace que nobles placeres sucedan *a *nobles empresas 

Comó querés.


----------



## totor

jprr said:


> Hace que *a *nobles empresas sucedan nobles placeres



Et bien, j'aurais parié le contraire.

Parce que ce qui fait Constant dans ce texte c'est de louer les actions et les états d'âme qui sont courants dans la guerre (l'adresse, le sang-froid, le courage, etc.).

Je trouvais donc logique que ce genre d'entreprises vînt *après* les nobles plaisirs d'avant la guerre.


----------



## jprr

Oui, mais la logique grammaticale veut que le Louis XIV succéde *à* Louis XIII 
et pour le repos du guerrier, faut *d'abord* revenir de la guerre...(je blague)


----------



## totor

jprr said:


> Oui, mais la logique grammaticale veut que le Louis XIV succéde *à* Louis XIII



T'as bien raison, Jean-Pierre  .


----------



## Alberthus

Hola Totor,
Vengo siguiendo este hilo desde el principio pero sin intervenir porque la respuesta me parecía obvia.
Para mí, quedaba muy claro que "les nobles loisirs" sucedían a "de nobles entreprises" y no entendía muy bien tus dudas al respeto.
Sin embargo, al leer  el texto completo, debo confesar que la dichosa frase me ha dejado bastante perplejo ya que la misma contradice, a mi entender, las ideas belicosas expresadas por el autor y, por pura lógica, esperaba leer:
"Hace que nobles empresas sucedan a nobles placeres."
Ahora sí entiendo el porqué de tu cuestión y ahora soy yo el que se plantea  nuevas preguntas.
1ª - Entiendo que existan nobles empresas pero me causa cierta extrañeza que se pueda calificar de nobles a los placeres.
2ª -¿ Es esta traducción fiel al texto francés original   ?
3ª - Al desconocer a Benjamin Constant busqué su biografía en Wikipedia y me llevé otra sorpresa al leer esta definición:
"Contrario al belicismo de la época, se opuso a las tesis napoleónicas y, de manera general, al militarismo, al creer que era más interesante dirigir los esfuerzos de la nación al comercio como forma de expansión y de relación con terceros países."
¡Qué frase más inesperada ¿verdad ? tras leer su elogiosa defensa de la guerra !

Un saludo,


----------



## totor

Justamente, Alberthus, lo que me hacía dudar era precisamente la insistencia de Constant en hablar en ese párrafo de las virtudes de la guerra. Lo mismo que a ti, por otra parte.

De cualquier manera, Constant es un ejemplo absoluto en lo que a democracia se refiere, y es el único elogio que hace a la guerra en casi 800 páginas, y por otra parte ese elogio está dirigido específicamente a las virtudes que él enumera, y la denigra en todo lo demás.

Por lo que respecta a la fidelidad, él no dice *plaisirs* sino *loisirs*, y creo que esa diferencia en este punto específico es importante:

"Elle fait succéder à de nobles entreprises de nobles loisirs."

(Pero la frase original la puse en mi primer post, y tú mismo la recoges.)

Con esa salvedad, sí es fiel al original (la traducción es mía  ).


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> La traduction d'un paragraphe nous est bien moins utile que le texte original pour juger de l'ensemble. L'original est la seule base absolument sûre, et c'est de là qu'on doit partir nous aussi.



Tu a raison, Gévy, et si je n'ai pas donné l'original c'est simplement pour une question de commodité: je l'avais déjà traduit, c'était donc copier et coller, vu que je n'avais aucun problème avec ce paragraphe (sauf cette phrase donné en original dans mon premier post), et ce fut dans le seul but de donner le contexte de la guerre.

De toutes façons, le voilà, le texte original:

_
La guerre elle-même n'est pas un mal. Elle est dans la nature de l'homme. [...] Elle l'unit de liens plus étroits à ses compagnons d'armes. Elle donne un corps à sa patrie, pour qu'il la défende. Elle fait succéder à de nobles entreprises de nobles loisirs. De trop longues époques de paix abâtardissent les peuples et les préparent à la servitude.

Source ?_ Principes de politique, de Benjamin Constant, Droz, Genève, Livre XIII, De la guerre, Ch. 1, p. 333.


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

Aunque el asunto parece haber quedado claro, quisiera añadir dos ejemplos más, si ustedes me lo permiten .

Hablando del Siglo de las Luces, y del período de la Regencia del duque de Orléans:



> C'est l'époque des fêtes galantes, des réceptions brillantes où les plaisirs succèdent aux plaisirs: on vit pour l'instant présent, et la mode règne en souveraine.


Ahora, sobre el estilo Luis XVI:



> Sous l'influence de l'art antique retrouvé (Pompéi), on tente de concilier la grâce avec l'ordre classique. La droite et la symétrie succèdent à la courbe, la simplicité à l'exubérance.


Ambos extractos fueron tomados de "Le Nouveau Guide de France", de Guy Michaud.

No creo que el verbo "succéder" tenga el sentido de "reemplazar". Pero en el segundo ejemplo, "succéder à" tiene el sentido de "tomar el lugar de", hasta cierto punto.

Saludos,


J.


----------



## totor

Muchas gracias por los nuevos aportes, José, que refuerzan lo dicho hasta el momento.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Sí, el sentido de succéder à es tomar el relevo, ir a continuación de otra cosa o persona...

Lo mismo que suceder en español en esta acepción:





> *suceder**.* (Del lat. _succedĕre_).
> * 1.     * intr. Dicho de una persona o de una cosa: Entrar en lugar de otra o seguirse a ella.
> RAE


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Merci bien, Gévy.


----------

